# The 3500kg limit - a proper discussion



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On another thread I introduced - again - the discusson of the 3500kg limit.

Since that was a diversion from that topic, I am re-introducing it here.

I have in the past done some research on how this limit was arrived at. It appears to have been first introduced into the 'Vienna Convention' (not its formal title) on assimilation of Driving Licences in (1934?)

So far I have found now similar limit concerning construction of vehicles.

I stand to be corrected on these points and would welcome more info.

There are many legislative restrictions of the operation of vehicles over 3.5t on certain roads.

There are many vehicles being constructed in factories which are used either for commercial use as vans, of as base vehicles for MHs, and which can be authorised for max. wt. well over 3.5t. These vehicles meet safety standards for weight, braking etc. 

As far as i can discern thelimits on weights, either authorised max wts or downplated are based on licence restrictions not the technical capability nor safety of modern vehicles.

I can accept that to get all the signatories to the Vienna Convention would be difficult and time consuming - maybe beyond the lifespan of most on here.

I wonder whether there is some other mechanism to lobby for a change?

Foe example, while any licence issued in accordance with the Vienna Convention must be accapted in any other signatory country, I wonder whether the Convention restricts a country from issuing a licence based on other weight criteria. 

While such a licence might not be accepted under the Convention, maybe it could be accepted under either 

a) the EU convention that what is legal for a vehicle its registered country is legal in all the EU (disputed by some law enforcement)

b) By EU agreement to up the limit within the EU area

Come on you bright guys - please let's get round this artificial limit.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

slightly off, but i still think that a Driving licence from another country is acceptable, but still keep the 12 month rule no matter the weight.

Should we agree on a weight ceiling as well before we start waffling on for interminable posts, 

Should age be a consideration as well.

cabby


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I suppose it 's like everything there has to be a benchmark setting and I suppose back in 1934 that was the the benchmark, bearing in mind that most vehicles at that time were probably below that weight.

Most modern day vehicle manufactures probably find it's cheaper to build a vehicle to the highest weight loading and then down plate it to suit the buyers market (paperwork exercise) 

But now we open a all new can of worms, ie why did we down grade the licenses for people who took their test after 1997, 7.5t to 3.5t why do the powers that be think that those people are incapable of driving a vehicle over that weight when the majority of us old farts can ?

Yes I appreciate that a 4.5t vehicle doing 60mph is probably going to make more of a mess hitting something than a 3.5t vehicle, and then you have the issue with the road surfaces and width of access all things to take into consideration. 

Then you have the big issue of modern vehicles, they go faster stop quicker and are much safer to the occupants in a collision, ( just look at the highway code stopping distance for a motor vehicle traveling at 70 mph 345 feet) I bet you to a pound to a piece of shi* most vehicles today would stop in a least 2/3 to if not 1/2 that distance, also why do we still have to travel at 70mph when on the continent it is usually 130kph for vehicles on or below 3500kg which is nearly 80mph.

This going to be some topic of debate, let battle commence :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes but the question is, how do we lobby effectively for a change.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes but the question is, how do we lobby effectively for a change.
> 
> cabby


I think you are on a looser there as it is part of the EU Directive on Driving Licences. It would take a massive push by the French Camper Car Federation to get any movement on a concession of raising the weight limit for licence categories. There was talk a few years ago of raising the limit on Group B licencees to 4.5t for camper cars used for leisure purposes but it came to nothing. 
I remember watching the UL roads minister trying to explain why 3500kg plus motorhomes needed a vocational C1 Bus and Lorry Licence. He couldn't of course or explain why it was deemed safer to tow a car and trailer combination up to 7t on a BE licence only.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

You might find the pressure on the Government will come from the haulage industry which is facing a shortage of C1 and over drivers because of the cost of getting licences. Many firms have responded by using 3500 kgs vans which increases the traffic on the road. 3500 kg vans also have benefits in that firms do not need tachographs and a qualified transport manager [CPC holder].

Just increasing the limit from 3500kgs involves far more issues than those faced by motorhomers. Sorry to put a damper on things because I'd love to see the limit increased.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I suppose that in today's environment conscious world rising the limit from 3500kg upward means a massive number of vehicles will be more heavily loaded, use more fuel, cause more road damage, etc,etc. On those grounds alone, allthough I would personally benefit greatly, I cannot see it happening.

Ron


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's a driving licence restriction introduced in the name of "EU Harmonisation" There is not a snowballs chance in hell of getting it recinded. 

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You are looking at this problem from the wrong angle, we do not want to change the existing categories,We need to add a new one. Pick a letter,say licence class M, say this gives you permission to drive up to 4800kgs.this can be based on having driven motorhomes/vehicles of 3500 for 2 years previously.Then to get a heavy over 7.5t you have to have the existing HGV licence.
Call it an intermediate licence group, or such.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be long spread over the daises before anything changes, there never exists speedy changes when you have to get 28 countries to agree after 1000's of hours of discussion and draft papers circulated in 28 languages :surprise:


Ukip 


tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Why do 'we' want the changes?

I've been up to Kendal and back today, 550-odd miles, and one thing is pretty obvious on our roads, Sprinters and Crafters are everywhere, plenty of artics but four wheelers seem to be a declining breed.

Ties in with Brock's comment above.

3500kg, 7500kg, all fairly reasonable break-points, but for whose convenience?

I can remember when Plating & Testing was introduced in the mid to late 1960's, 30cwt unladen weight was the break point, not because it was anything particularly relevant, but that's what people like Bedford, Ford and Dodge/Commer were making. I remember the lengths that we went to to get Tonibell ice cream vans below 30cwt. Under that figure a regular MOT was OK, but over that figure you had to go to the testing station and go through the full rigmarole that was really intended for trucks.

How are you going to prove X number of years driving a large motorhome? Ownership doesn't prove experience.

How many current oldie drivers are really competent with a large vehicle? I felt fine today, better than for a long time, and I haven't done a really long trip since last year when we went to Europe, but so many people seem to get worried about 70years and licences.

A few disjointed thoughts, I'm off to kip now 

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still think that lobbying MPs is the way to go, it's simple and accessible to all, requires little effort once a letter is drawn up, I think you can even email them now? but sitting there and saying it will never happens is negative, it may not happen but if we all do nothing it's a self fulfilling prophecy.

Let's do something rather than just leaving the status quo.

NO music jokes please.

https://www.writetothem.com/

http://www.parliament.uk/get-involved/contact-an-mp-or-lord/


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would agree with Listerdiesel, why the need for any changes?

Driving licence weight restrictions were harmonised by the EU many years ago and in my opinion the restrictions are necessary and adequate.

"As far as i can discern thelimits on weights, either authorised max wts or downplated are based on licence restrictions not the technical capability nor safety of modern vehicles."

The driving licence restriction is on the capability of the driver not the mechanical capability of the vehicle, a downplated vehicle running at 3500k has just the same destructive capability as any vehicle at that weight.

It follows from this that there should be no derogation from any licence requirements for motorhomes, a heavy large vehicle is a heavy large vehicle whether a motorhome or not.

To me the need for driving tests at various weight levels is self evident and the lines have to be drawn somewhere.

My dad never took a driving test, they were cancelled during the war, and from reaching the age of 21 could drive any heavy goods vehicle until HGV driving tests and licences were introduced in 1968, without any training whatsoever. In my opinion not a good situation.

My wife passed a car test in the 1970's and could then drive vehicles up to 7.5t(still can!!) without any further training, I dread to think of the carnage she could cause driving a vehicle of 3.5t without further training let alone 7.5t.

I think that people who have the C1 & E licence through grandfather rights should think themselves lucky, if it was up to me that exception to the licence restrictions would not have been allowed.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I consider your post as outrageous, saying your wife needs training before she is allowed to drive your motorhome.You should be out there helping her gain the experience in drive time you think she needs.Can we know what training you had to enable you to drive 3.5t vehicles.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For most of us upping the licence limit to say a max of 5t, would not mean buying a bigger van, but uprating the present one, as quite a lot are capable of even more, so it's only the licence limits and dosh holding us back.

My initial point on the other thread was 3.5t is going to insufficient in the near future due to manufacturers either fitting too much kit for them to be viable at all (some already are not) or the 3.5t MoHo will all but cease to exist except for smaller less well equipped vans


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The basic issue is that nobody makes a vehicle specifically designed to be used as a motorhome.

All the conversions and adaptations (including mine) are based on a commercial vehicle chassis or complete vehicle. The market is just too small to make a vehicle that is designed to be used for a motorhome so we have to use what is available. Those vehicles are rated at 3.5 tonnes because that is the breakpoint for Tachograph (and Operator's Licence?) There's no mileage for manufacturers to make a 4.5tonne vehicle as the market is vanishingly small.

Freightliner in the USA make an RV chassis completely targeted at the RV market, but otherwise most are based on the big pickups that are common in the North American market.

Peter


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Peter, Fiat have been producing a motorhome focused version of their commercial chassis for some years now.
Maybe not designed from the ground up but certainly focused on the needs of a motorhome.
.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

the main issue for me and many more over 70,is what do you do if you fail the med ,you have to give your van away,no body will give you much for it , do you pay out a min of £35000, to be put in a wooden box soon? after 70 its good to wake up in the morning, i do agree with a new license for motor homes only , its a different case if you drive for a living and do a lot of mileage ,plus how many motor homes are involved in bad accidents


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

I fell off my bike in Spain and couldn't drive back. My wife drove our 7.5 m 3650kg rapido all the way back to Yorkshire. So I agree totally with Cabby that there is no difference between men and women when driving modern motorhomes.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

vicwo said:


> So I agree totally with Cabby that there is no difference between men and women when driving modern motorhomes.


My wife will not drive anything bigger or slower than her Fiesta ST,

She won't even drive my Ford Ranger pickup. :surprise:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am saying nothing Tony,except that I know of other wives with similar thoughts.
We have managed some success with helping them conquer their apprehension that gives them the freedom to share the driving.Nothing wrong with their driving it is the negative vibes their partner gives off.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Nothing wrong with their driving it is the negative vibes their partner gives off.
> 
> cabby


Would that include me trying to push my feet through the floorboard when she brakes and white knuckles clutching the seat.

Why do you think I was driving 4 days after coming out after a quad bypass? :wink2:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I rest my case M'lud.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

cabby said:


> I consider your post as outrageous, saying your wife needs training before she is allowed to drive your motorhome.You should be out there helping her gain the experience in drive time you think she needs.Can we know what training you had to enable you to drive 3.5t vehicles.
> 
> cabby


I fear you have completely missed the point of my post, let me make it clear.....

"My wife passed a car test in the 1970's and could then drive vehicles up to 7.5t(still can!!) without any further training, I dread to think of the carnage she could cause driving a vehicle of 3.5t without further training let alone 7.5t.

My point is that she could quite legally drive a 7.5t truck 'without further training'

I am sure many on here who have C1+E entitlement have never had any training on vehicles that size, which to me is just plain wrong.

We have previously used caravans and latterly a fifth wheel which my wife would not drive, I am not brave enough to make my wife do anything she doesn't want to!!:grin2:

We have just bought a PVC and my wife will need to drive it, our intention is that she will have some LGV lessons in a 7.5t truck with a training school before she starts to drive it.

I have been driving Class 1 vehicles (now C+E ) since 1971 and passed a test *after training* in 1974, I have not renewed this year and will not renew when I am 70 (this would re instate my full C+E )


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

vicwo said:


> I fell off my bike in Spain and couldn't drive back. My wife drove our 7.5 m 3650kg rapido all the way back to Yorkshire. So I agree totally with Cabby that there is no difference between men and women when driving modern motorhomes.


As do I:grin2:

With the correct training!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Al42 said:


> .....
> "My wife passed a car test in the 1970's and could then drive vehicles up to 7.5t(still can!!) without any further training, I dread to think of the carnage she could cause driving a vehicle of 3.5t without further training let alone 7.5t.
> 
> My point is that she could quite legally drive a 7.5t truck 'without further training'....


I suspect many on here drive >3.5T perfectly safely, on the original licence without further training. I do myself.

We bought our >3.5T van in 2008 and I have done all the driving over the years, including over 2 years of virtually full-timing. My husband's health precluded his driving.

Unfortunately, I was recently widowed and I still have to decide whether to continue motorhoming or not. But at least, having a great deal of experience in the actual driving of the van means that that is not an issue for me.

I would encourage all the women who let their husbands do all the driving to change that. As someone said, it could be necessary at some stage, and if you have the experience then that's one less stress at an already stressful time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JWW said:


> I suspect many on here drive >3.5T perfectly safely, on the original licence without further training. I do myself.
> 
> We bought our >3.5T van in 2008 and I have done all the driving over the years, including over 2 years of virtually full-timing. My husband's health precluded his driving.
> 
> ...


Firstly, my condolences re your recent loss.

Secondly, do not give up the MH just yet - wait till you see what is in the future for you.

OK, enough of my amateur counselling. The rest of the post about women driving was sensible advice.

Getting someone who has pre 1997 >3.5t rights to drive is a challenge. Getting somebody who does not have those rights is a challenge PLUS cost, which is £1,000 plus, because one has to use a School's vehicle(specially equipped for the examiner), not MH.

We are in the latter-described situation, because Basia has no pre-1997-type rights on her Polish licence. I keep trying to get her to try the MH in an off-street area just to give her confidence, so that in an emergency she could get it to somewhere safe, were I incapacitated. I should push her to the test - maybe she is in fear of failing - she was a Driving Instructor:laugh:

Come on ladies, listen to JWW (can we have a more personal name - even if it a 'pen-name')

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has driven all but the first and last Mohos, she just sits in the driving seat and drives it, she doesn't drive often, but one day I had a bad fall in the dales up at Yockenthwaite which isn't the best road to drive a van, but she just did it, I couldn't do with a girlie girl type, like you get on that getaway car program :roll: :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I keep trying to get her to try the MH in an off-street area just to give her confidence, so that in an emergency she could get it to somewhere safe, were I incapacitated.
> Geoff


I realise it may not be what Geoff was suggesting but just to point out that a person who obtained their C1 via the 'grandfather' route is not qualified to supervise a driver with a C1 provisional licence. To be a supervisor you need to have passed a C1 or above test.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> I suspect many on here drive >3.5T perfectly safely, on the original licence without further training. I do myself.
> 
> We bought our >3.5T van in 2008 and I have done all the driving over the years, including over 2 years of virtually full-timing. My husband's health precluded his driving.
> 
> ...


I would encourage you to continue to use the MoHo if you like doing it, there are others on here in a similar position, (singles rally) for me though, without Liz I don't know if I'd carry on or not, I went of on my own for a few days a while back, and I wasn't too keen, missed the woman too much, even though she does drive me nuts sometimes, she's excellent company, SHH SHH.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Firstly, my condolences re your recent loss.
> 
> Secondly, do not give up the MH just yet - wait till you see what is in the future for you.


Thanks Geoff. I'm going to join a CC meet in a couple of weeks, see how I get on. Funny how people (men!) assumed I would be selling the van.

Jean (yes, JWW is an awful mouthful! I'd really like to change it but not sure if that's possible)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rayc said:


> I realise it may not be what Geoff was suggesting but just to point out that a person who obtained their C1 via the 'grandfather' route is not qualified to supervise a driver with a C1 provisional licence. To be a supervisor you need to have passed a C1 or above test.


That's OK for us, Rita has her C1 for another couple of years yet  

Both the boys do as well.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JWW said:


> Thanks Geoff. I'm going to join a CC meet in a couple of weeks, see how I get on. Funny how people (men!) assumed I would be selling the van.
> 
> Jean (yes, JWW is an awful mouthful! I'd really like to change it but not sure if that's possible)


I'd echo the thoughts of others, sorry to hear of your loss but do keep on with using the motorhome, it gets you out and about.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Peter. 

I'm normally quite spunky but somehow this feels like a very big step. 

But I'm sure I'll be fine when the time comes.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JWW said:


> Thanks Peter.
> 
> I'm normally quite spunky but somehow this feels like a very big step.
> 
> But I'm sure I'll be fine when the time comes.


A woman in a man's world?

Get out there and do it, you'll soon get your confidence back and most guys are pretty supportive of the fairer sex, so don't be afraid, most of us are pretty friendly and quite harmless when you get to know us :grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> ... most of us are pretty friendly and quite harmless when you get to know us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> Thanks Geoff. I'm going to join a CC meet in a couple of weeks, see how I get on. Funny how people (men!) assumed I would be selling the van.
> 
> Jean (yes, JWW is an awful mouthful! I'd really like to change it but not sure if that's possible)


Hope the meet goes well Jean, and yes you can change your user name, but take your time thinking up a new one, then PM admin as they have to do it, in the mean time, you could add Jean etc to your signature in "User CP" under the search box top right of most pages.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As we age just like the vehicles we drive, at least a checkup on the health of both is necessary. 
The 3,500kg. van is fairly ubiquitous and almost car like to drive. But a 7,500+kg. truck is altogether another animal especially when loaded.
It's not the carnage it would do in an accident but a totally different manner of driving thats needed.

I just missed 'grandfather' rights and had to pass the Class 1 at that time. I am now having to have cataract opps to enable me to pass the medical to continue driving our 4,500kg. van And quite right too.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did wonder why the mass market in France placed more emphasis on 3500kg a few years ago now.The current trend is also towards this weight, because of the need to pass a test above this weight.This was also mentioned on here some time ago as well,The above this weight will become a niche market I believe.Maybe prices will rise in this section as well.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JWW said:


> ........ Unfortunately, I was recently widowed and I still have to decide whether to continue motorhoming or not. ................


I am very sorry indeed to hear of your loss Jean. I hope you will continue to travel.

Come and see us in Spain some winter if you like, Alan


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

cabby said:


> I did wonder why the mass market in France placed more emphasis on 3500kg a few years ago now.The current trend is also towards this weight, because of the need to pass a test above this weight.This was also mentioned on here some time ago as well,The above this weight will become a niche market I believe.Maybe prices will rise in this section as well.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Probably also the amount of people being fined for being over weight, even a small coachbuilt is not going to give you much payload a few hundred kilos at the most, not much for a extended trip !!

As to the issue of women drivers, surely this is down to the individual if a women feels confident enough to drive a larger vehicle so be it, my wife as never had any issues driving any of our M/H's and the largest we have had was a 4250kg 8mtr Auto trail, yes she doesn't like the really small country lanes but most other roads were never a problem. Go Girls :bootyshake::bootyshake:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes the girls are capable, mine drove our 28ft Mustang down from Scotland, no problem,but she did get funny looks when they realised she was driving.

She has had to retire ow from driving.shame, she really enjoyed it.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all for your sympathy and encouragement - it really does help. 

We once stopped at a campsite on the west of Ireland to ask to use their dump facilities. Michael went to ask and when he got the OK, I drove forward (in our large LHD outfit). The proprietar nearly had a fit. 'Do you LET her drive that?!' he exclaimed. 

Anyway, apologies to the OP for hijacking this thread. Regarding the 3.5T limit I'm inclined to think that the safety of all aspects of vehicles could mean that the limit could be upped a bit (enough to cover our 4.2T would be grand!) But I do accept that driving a 7.5 tonner might be a different ballgame. 

My sister learned to drive with the TA many moons ago and she could drive 10 tonners no problem but was scared of driving a car to begin with. 

Jean


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife was very happy driving our 14 ton RVs in the states. In fact too happy and wouldn't give the wheel back when I felt she should.
Even the present 4,500kg. Hobby she is totally confident in manoeuvering it about but sadly now only has the 3,500kg. license.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gender is totally irrelevant really, there are plenty of blokes who couldn't drive anything bigger than a car, and plenty of women who drive buses and trucks too, it's more to do with confidence.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

rayc said:


> I think you are on a looser there as it is part of the EU Directive on Driving Licences. It would take a massive push by the French Camper Car Federation to get any movement on a concession of raising the weight limit for licence categories. There was talk a few years ago of raising the limit on Group B licencees to 4.5t for camper cars used for leisure purposes but it came to nothing.
> I remember watching the UL roads minister trying to explain why 3500kg plus motorhomes needed a vocational C1 Bus and Lorry Licence. He couldn't of course or explain why it was deemed safer to tow a car and trailer combination up to 7t on a BE licence only.


_Group B licencees to 4.5t for camper cars._

Not 4.5t but 4.25t and it was lobbied for by European Caravan Federation
See here Class B driving license for up to 4.25 ton for motor
caravans and car/caravan combinations 

However, following much deliberation the EU Commission looked at the issue in a wider context and produced this Directive COMMISSION DIRECTIVE 2012/36/EU of 19 November 2012 amending Directive 2006/126/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council on driving licences which contains the following

*Article 2*
*Member States shall bring into force the laws, regulations and administrative provisions necessary to comply with this Directive by 31 December 2013 at the latest.*

One of the requirements is in relation to the C1 Licence and it states *a simplified testing procedure should be introduced where drivers should not be required to demonstrate during the driving test their knowledge of rules or equipment only applicable to drivers subject to the legislation related to the professional transport sector and drivers who undertake the simplified test would be granted a C1(97) licence which does not authorise them to drive a category C1 vehicle which falls within the scope of Council Regulation (EEC) No 3821/85 of 20 December 1985 on recording equipment in road transport*.

This new restricted C1 licence is aimed at the drivers where the driving of the vehicle is for leisure or personal purposes, or utility vehicles used for professional purposes but where driving is not the principal activity of the driver.

*The UK and Ireland are two countries which have failed to comply with Article 2 of the Directive.*

If you're a French person you can toddle down to your local driving test centre in a vehicle of at least 4 tonne GVW and 5 metres long with a closed body at least as wide and as high as the cab and once you have demonstrated the relevant competency you get the C1(97) which allows the driving of motorhomes (and other qualifying vehicles) up to 7,500kg GVW


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seeemples eh?

Ray.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jean-Luc said:


> _Group B licencees to 4.5t for camper cars._
> 
> Not 4.5t but 4.25t and it was lobbied for by European Caravan Federation
> See here Class B driving license for up to 4.25 ton for motor
> ...


No mention of a medical for the restricted C1 licence in there, is that still required in France?

If these amendments were ever introduced into the UK would our interpretation be the same?

Were C1 licences issued in France on 'grandfather rights', my memory is that the 3.5t limit was in use in the EU for many years, so the system in the UK is different.

How many would be prepared to take a test to obtain the 97 restriction to there C1 licence in order to retain it at 70 if no medical was needed.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Al42 said:


> How many would be prepared to take a test to obtain the 97 restriction to there C1 licence in order to retain it at 70 if no medical was needed.


Not that many as it costs around £900 or so to get a driving school course and test vehicle. You may be able to walk in and take the test in your own vehicle, but an appointment would be needed.

How much of a barrier is the medical?

I'm very grateful that it found my heart valve problem, and to be honest, if we couldn't pass the medical then surely we shouldn't be driving anyway?

I like to think I am reasonably fit, but I do see some pretty wretched old-timers struggling to get in and out of their motorhomes and wonder how good their health is.

Peter


----------

